# which jack do you use (prefer)



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Not that i have had cause to use any so far (touch wood)
but i was wandering what jack you guys carry?

1) manufaturers bottle jack
2) Trolley jack

obviously the weight capability is a big issue, and i have a 2 tonne trolly jack that i carry with me ,

Perhaps i will use them both, for safety

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have the standard manufacturers jack but it would have to be a very big emergency and us miles away from the possibility of any help before we'd attempt to jack up a MH with it. Even then I don't think we'd manage to get it in any position in which I'd consider it safe to work on.

We cannot carry a trolley jack -no space.

G.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I use an Ex-Army 10 Ton bottle jack. Cost me £20 and is brilliant.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Canine .............. Feel free to borrow him anytime you want :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We just carry the manufacturers jack, a screw/ratchet type.

We had to change a wheel early last year when in France which we brought home and had repaired before changing it back on our drive.

Then we had a valve problem and were losing air so out came the jack and took the weight off the wheel until the valve was changed.

That's 3 times and I don't think there is the need for anything other than the vehicle jack in our case.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Have used the vehicle jack on new ducato a few times and have no problem with it. It is a pretty strong scissor jack and not a feeble little thing. Agreed a good bottle or trolley jack is better but no need to carry on on trips unless you are doing serious maintenance along the way and then you need axle stands as well for safety. 
(Never rely on a jack if positioning yourself under a vehicle)
Jon.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I had to use the supplied Fiat jack on day one for a flat tyre and found all the tools easier to use than imagined. Unfortunately, the spare tyre of the coach built is plumb centre of the m\home which requires the whole body to be slid painfully over the gravel (and mud and puddle in my case) to unbolt it and considerable effort to man handle the heavy tyre out its craddle. I don't think a big jack would have made the job much easier although possibly safer.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I must repeat,
Never ever under any circumstances position yourself under a vehicle suported on a jack alone EVER.. Always use some other safe form of support.
Hydraulic jacks are no safer than scissor jacks unless fitted with a mechanical locking device for that purpose. I appreciate that this presents a problem getting the spare out on a coach built but better to struggle before you jack the vehicle up than risk an injury. You can always use your levelling ramps to raise the rear wheels a little to give a little more clearance to crawl under and always use chocks on the wheels. 
I know some of you wil think I am going over the top and think I am being over cautious - I'm not. It is not the jacks that are inherently unsafe it is the way they are used and reliance on vehicle hand brake, sitting on slopes, gusts of wind, and someone stupid climbing in vehicle while you are under and does something daft, or even another vehicle shunting you while on supports.....it happens all to often and lots of people are injured every year from cars falling off jacks.
Jon.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Good points Brambles - I should say in my case, that I slid under band got the tyre out before I even used the jack. But I have seen quite a few bods, (with cars) with at least part of their body under the car whilst it is balanced on a jack.

But, you can never have enough reminders on these sort of safety issues - it is easy to forget or ignore when under pressure of time, weather or location.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

I bought a Halfrauds 3 and a half ton trolley jack which was on special offer with two axle stands thrown in, it has its' own natty plastic case and takes up very little room, so much easier to use.
John


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul.

We carry a trolly jack as well as a 5 ton bottle jack. Have taken spare wheel out from under van and fitted it inside the garage area, much easier to change. Also got a 3ft peice of 1inch pipe to fit on wheel wrench as the wheel nuts are done up very tight as I found out or you could use a 24mm 3/4 drive socket set bar. Dont use 1/2 drive these just bend.

steve & ann ---teensvan.


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

HI
We have a swift Kon Tiki 645 and had a puncture on the rear and I could not lift the MH with the scissor jack! It was an AA job. I have now a 2 ton trolley jack and a pair of axal stands just in case.

I did bring this to the attention of Swift who said that the jack does work and is safe.

There are a number of issues as I see it. The locating point for the jack is so far under the body that the rachet is difficult to get any leverage on. The extension to the jack to allow you better access to jack the thing up lasted two minutes before being rounded off so no good at all.

I think that the jack is supplied on the basis that it is a van being lifted not a MH and everyone should have a hydraulic jack and stands as standard.

Luigi


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Got knows where you find the space and payload to carry a trolley jack and axle stands! 

Having changed the wheels front/rear on my ducato (six jack operations...) a couple of timeswith the standard scissor jack, I bought a 4 tonne bottle jack from MachineMart for about £15. Best thing I ever did.

(I've got a trolley jack and axle stands, but these stay firmly at home. Maybe I'll compromise and take the stands when we go full time...)

Chris


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

I use a small trolly jack. Would also recommend a dry run at home. first time i tried to remove my spare (underslung on Transit) i found those nice chaps at Granduca had stuck the waste tank in front of the access hole to the gear that lowers the wheel  .Finally solved with hacksaw and much shorter rod to lower wheel. Far from perfect as hve to get right under van to locate and turn. As stated previously safety a big issue here. got to get wheel out before jacking.

Tony


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I bought an Ex-Army 10 Ton bottle Jack for £20. It works for me perfectly. Doesn't take up a lot of room although it is quite heavy. :roll:


----------



## 95367 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmmm, 
I get a sense of deja-vu here.


:wink:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

we never leave home without a trolley jack , i see some folks get by on the manufacturers scissor but i wouldnt even try as im still sure these are meant to lift the vehicle unladen originally .

some of the coachbuilts run very near their payload and it annoys me that the coachbuilders dont upgrade the suspension , tyres , jacks ect ect to take into account the vehicles new intended use .


----------

